# UTV Street Legal Kit



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

The fall is here and hunting season is a few weeks away. Take away the stress of not knowing if roads are open or closed to ATV travel. Street Legal is the way to go.

Any 2 Seater $300.00
Any 4 Seater $350.00

I will supply horn with switch, LED turn signals, marine grade toggle switch with indicators to activate turn signals,license plate light and mounting bracket. I will install all items listed including all wiring, loom, connectors, etc.... Only thing left for you to do is get mirrors and you will be ready to go. Street legal is the way to go. No trail restrictions and you can cross state lines without having to worry. Lots of experience with all machines. I have installed other purchased kits and the components are very cheap.Keep in mind all connectors, LED's, switches and wiring are high quality and top of the line. All wires are ran in spit loom and it will look factory when I am done. Quick 2 to 3 day turnaround!! Give me a text/call and let me help you out!!!Polaris RZR, Ranger, Teryx, Rhino, Can-am.Thanks for looking 801-815-8075


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This will not make them street legal without them being licensed on the street and not all areas will allow them on the streets. Not all states allow it either.


----------

